# seals required for Job seeker Germany



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

while submitting documents at the German consulate (Bangalore ,India) for job seekers VISA, should the qualification and work experience documents be endorsed with `notary public seal' or any other official seals from university etc? Kindly help -Thank you - T77


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,
No u need not take any seals, just submit ur docs as it is, if the consulate think they need to recheck ur educational documents they wil intimate you,
i need help in the covering letter, can u help me with that please?
am applying from chennai, my friend applied last week and got his visa rejected bec of this covering letter. get in touch with me via email if required, [email protected]


----------

